# Carolina Cast Pro at the 2017 International Custom Rod Building Expo!!



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

Come visit Carolina Cast Pro at the 2017 International Custom Rod Building Expo!! 
February 18 & 19, 2017 • Saturday and Sunday 

M.C. Benton Convention Center 

Winston-Salem, North Carolina 

Saturday 8AM to 5PM • Sunday 8AM to 4PM

Tommy


----------



## surf_lander (Oct 2, 2009)

Tommy said:


> Come visit Carolina Cast Pro at the 2017 International Custom Rod Building Expo!!
> February 18 & 19, 2017 • Saturday and Sunday
> 
> M.C. Benton Convention Center
> ...


Hi Tommy - do you have any future events / locations like this one booked on calendar at this time? Thanks.


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

I hope so!! Will post shows a little later.

Tommy


----------

